# Just picked up a Colt Mustang .380



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

Decided to trade a rifle I wasn't shooting for something I *would* shoot - went to my favorite gun shop and started going over the selection. I had in mind getting a Kel Tec .380 that would fill a pocket-carry niche, but got interested in several other options. Shipwreck will be disappointed with me in that I reluctantly passed on a nice little S&W 99 compact (the rifle wasn't worth as much as that sweet little 9mm), I considered a Vaquero but I really prefer autos, and I handled a couple of Browning High Powers (one new, one used in excellent condition)...

...then I sighed and asked if they had anything 'interesting' in a small form-factor.

The dealer knows me pretty well, and went to another case, saying he was surprised that I hadn't looked at *this* one, pulling out a nice little Colt Mustang .380.

It's not in great shape, but then I'm interested in shooters, not display pieces. Anyway, I bought it. Came with three magazines and has been upgraded with Wolf spring, steel guide rod, and has no rust. Pictures to follow.

I'm as happy as a puppy in a drawer full of slippers.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yep, U missed the boat with the SW99 

I had a Colt Pony for many years - it was basically a DAO version of the Mustang you have. Nice gun. Better 380 than the Keltec if U don't mind the weight. It has less recoil.


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

...and here it is - with it's little big brother, my 3" Para Ordinance .45 LDA










Colt Mustang .380


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looking good there Kansas. I wish I could fine one at a fair price. At a gun show awhile back the wife seen a Colt Government .380. Picked it up and had to have it. Well my Ruger SP-101 and $150 bucks later she had it. I'll say one thing it is a accurate little devil. Good luck with the Pony.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Barry in IN (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm no .380 fan, but the Colt .380s are nice guns. I had a Mustang Pocketlite for a while, and it was a really good gun. Great shooter, and never choked.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't carry my Mustang much anymore and have laid in a supply of spare parts. Would love to find another for carry . But ones I fine are now to much money. Their a great pistol and mine loves Corbon.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Colt .380 Mustang/Pony*

Hi All, Man I've been trying to find a nice little Colt

80 mustang/pony around here for a couple months with no success. If any of you all know of any for sale I would really appreciate letting me know about it.
Kansas, thats real nice. What were they asking for the gun before your deal?
Jim


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

JimK66 said:


> Hi All, Man I've been trying to find a nice little Colt
> 
> 80 mustang/pony around here for a couple months with no success. If any of you all know of any for sale I would really appreciate letting me know about it.
> Kansas, thats real nice. What were they asking for the gun before your deal?
> Jim


I was at The Sharp Shooter in Corpus Christi a couple of weeks ago when a man brought one in. He was selling off his guns to pay for medical bills.

The gun was sweet. Not sure if they still have it. 361-980-1190.

WM


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

> Kansas, thats real nice. What were they asking for the gun before your deal?


Don't remember off hand - I *think* they were asking around 400.


----------



## JimK66 (Jan 31, 2007)

*Colt Mustang/Pony*

They have a few Colt Ponies on Gunsamerica for around $700-750. Don't know what a fellow might end up paying after a little squabbling. lol 
Are you guy's familiar with the Pony? From what I gather the only real difference between it and the Mustang is that the Pony is DAO. Other than that are they a pretty good gun? I've read where they meed a little help before they're as good as the Mustang.
I would appreciate your input.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Sigarillo (Feb 17, 2007)

kansas_plainsman said:


> Decided to trade a rifle I wasn't shooting for something I *would* shoot - went to my favorite gun shop and started going over the selection. I had in mind getting a Kel Tec .380 that would fill a pocket-carry niche, but got interested in several other options. Shipwreck will be disappointed with me in that I reluctantly passed on a nice little S&W 99 compact (the rifle wasn't worth as much as that sweet little 9mm), I considered a Vaquero but I really prefer autos, and I handled a couple of Browning High Powers (one new, one used in excellent condition)...
> 
> ...then I sighed and asked if they had anything 'interesting' in a small form-factor.
> 
> ...


Great choice!


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Picked up a Mustang Pocketlite in excellent condition this past September for $400.00 and then found a Series 80 Mustang in December for a little bit more. It had some pitting, but after a couple of hours work, got it back in working order. Consider that my parts gun for the pocketlite.


----------

